# Samick Sage or Polaris...I need help deciding



## Gonzoso (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't advise you on the polaris, but I just got my Samick Sage in last week and i'm in love with the darn thing! It's a simple bow and its a lot of fun to shoot. It was my first time shooting a recurve bow ever last friday and I got down to pizza sized groups at 20 yards since then.

3 rivers has a decent package and they were good to me with the whole thing and very fast.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

At 6'6" I would definitely want the longer bow, and I'd get it with some limbs under 30#; ideally 25#.

Reason is you will most likely end-up with a +32" drawlength once you get your form in good shape. All that extra draw-length could get you more then 10# extra weight!
Plus that long power stroke will result in a lot more speed for the weight then us <28" draw folks get.

The only disadvantage to a longer bow is that it can be a little harder to pack through the woods, but I don't personally find that a problem

-Grant


----------



## wralyn (Sep 15, 2011)

Gonz...that's what I've read in almost every review. The Polaris reviews are almost as impressive. That's why I'm having a tough time deciding. I'm starting to lean towards the Polaris, although I'm not sure how much of a difference 4 inches will make. Congrats on your purchase. I have to say, though, that I have seen some 42" pizzas. You might want to be more specific about the size of the pizza. :wink:

Grant...I appreciate the information. I was thinking my draw length might go up to 31-32" but I'm not sure how this effects the mechanics of the bow. Since this is primarily going to be a recreational bow, the Polaris might be my best bet. IF I use it to hunt, it will be next season and I'm really not concerned about length.

Will I be able to tell much difference between 62" and 66" in the same weight?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

w - 

Both bows are basically the same design, between the two, the longer Polaris really is a no-brainer in your case. The only caveat, is that at 6'6", you could easily end up over 32". In that case, even the 66" bow might end up less than comfy for you. Since this is a re-introduction bow, you might want to consider even longer, like in the 70" range.

If you can get an ILF rig, with a 25" riser and long limbs, I think you'll have an easier time of it. Yes, it will be a little more money than the Polaris, but maybe not as much as you might think, if you include the used market. 

You might also want to scan some of the other newbie threads, since I recall a few other 6.5 footers coming on board here and in the FITA forum.

Viper1 out.


----------



## wralyn (Sep 15, 2011)

Viper - I've been looking online and found longer limbs (68/70) for the Polaris in Europe, but I can't find them in the US. I may consider purchasing the 24" riser here and order the longer limbs from across the pond.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

w - 

If the shipping isn't prohibitive (or making the bow more expensive than a more readily available 70"er), that may be a very good idea. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

I have both of these bows and they are two different bows. The risers are styled different, and made up of different woods.Both are good shooters, but I gotta say I the polaris is a better shooter, it just fits in my hand better. My polaris is 66". You cannot use a fast flight string on the polaris, it was not designed for it, the sage was. Ragim archery also makes a good bow in this price range, and can be had in 68" and 70" lengths. scout4<><


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I believe I read somewhere that the limbs on the Polaris and Sage are interchangeable, which might solve your problem.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

Another resurrection here, but can anyone here confirm if the Polaris can use a FF string or not?


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

I would go with the 66" polaris especially if your just going to target shoot and not hunt. the sage lacks in appearance and craftsmanship and is shorter.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I am 6'4" and have a draw length over 32 inches. I feel like I am hitting a wall with a 66 inch bow. A low cost bow will probably stack a lot, I am guessing over the normal 2 inch per inch of draw rule of thumb. I find this in my test results of some 70 inch bows drawn to 32 inches. I would go with the longest bow you can find. It will be easier to learn on since you will have a less acute angle where you hook the string. That will give you less string pinch and help you get off the string smoother. I would also be cautious that these bows can stand up to a long draw. I have seen a video of a bow that is overdrawn on a drawboard. It is amazing what you can do to some bows without blowing them up. That being said, I have had two blow up in my face. It is not just the limbs you have to worry about, it is also the connection, and the riser. Good luck, and remember to use a face shield the first time you draw the bow. (Well, you do not have to go that far. I had a 75 inch Pyramid board bow made. I actually drew it on a drawboard first, and then drew it with safety glasses, until I finally convinced myself that it would not blow up, as board bows tend to do. It took me a couple of times out before I got the nerve to take it to my full 32 inch draw.)


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

(Not sure if you guys noticed but the thread is slightly over a year old )


----------

